

Google silences blog critical of Amanda Knox prosecutor - ahalan
http://blog.seattlepi.com/dempsey/2011/05/11/google-silences-blog-critical-of-amanda-knox-prosecutor/

======
NeilCJames
Better headline: "Google obeys court order"

This is nonsense. I'm all for civil disobedience, but the author is demanding
that others defy courts on his behalf. The sense of entitlement is at least
impressive.

Certainly, if anyone is to defend Mr. Sfarzo's speech in an Italian court it
should be Mr. Sfarzo himself. If anyone wants to host his writing and take on
potential liability, let them do so willingly (as, indeed, they have since the
linked article was posted).

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I think what's at issue is that Google will bow to court orders from any
jurisdiction, no matter how tiny or corrupt and no matter how detached from
American ideals of press freedom. A prosecutor in the US would have a hard
time obtaining this kind of court order.

